
JetBrains Mono: A free and open source typeface for developers - jcassee
https://jetbrains.com/mono
======
zwirbl
previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22053998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22053998)

~~~
ksec
Interesting this URL doesn't have lp and was what caused the duplication
detection to fail.

I wonder why does lp stands for?

~~~
zwirbl
I was following the discussion yesterday, but was wondering the same with the
link, although it redirects to the one with /lp/

------
seemslegit
The ligatures for != -> etc. are a terrible idea, imagine someone reading a
programming language tutorial or a snippet and then actually trying to type
stuff rather than copy-pasting.

~~~
nxpnsv
This is like saying you shouldn’t render latex. I like my ligature font, it
makes nicer to read code for me, not terrible at all. Your programming font is
a personal choice, i guess when publishing a tutorial you need to consider
which font is appropriate, but that doesn’t make anything terrible.

~~~
seemslegit
The opposite really, it's like publishing unrendered latex and have the reader
render it in their head or run it through a latex renderrer themselves

~~~
nxpnsv
Ok. However, I publish all my code in plain text. Arguably this this is the
normal way code gets distributed, unless you edit in word... The choice of
font, syntax highlighting, editor, etc are personal choices, what is terrible
for you might not be terrible for me.

~~~
seemslegit
You publish your code in plaintext, it goes to github where someone reads it
through some fancyfying code formatter that github applies to it and which
might not even do the same ligatures as your editor. I'm not saying this is a
dire problem, or a problem with you or even this specific font - rather the
idea of ligatures in program source code to begin with, somewhat similar to
using code identifiers (as opposed to literals or comments) outside of ascii-
compatible characters of unicode.

------
_hao
Every time a new shiny font comes out I always try it. Then I run back to
Inconsolata until the next time :)

~~~
mosselman
I do so as well, but I run back to Fira Code with ligatures. I'll try this one
now.

~~~
_hao
I'm not a fan of ligatures. Don't like the idea to not have a source of truth
when reading code/text. Text should be pure, I find that ligatures obscure
intention when I read code. I've tried using them, but they just look weird to
me and I have to stop my reading flow and reason about a given ligature. I'm
pretty sure it's just habit, but I never pushed myself to use them for long
time, never felt the need to train myself.

------
adontz
Georgian script is missing as always :-( It's really a pain to speak rare
language.

~~~
cyborgx7
It's for programming with English based programming languages, not regular
arbitrary text. I do think there should be more language specific programming
languages, but since there are not, there is no reason for a programming font
to support it.

~~~
ash
It's still useful for writing localized string literals and comments.

~~~
cyborgx7
fair

